# Melancholy Manor



## Pricus (Mar 23, 2018)

or featherstone as it's known on here..

Couldn't work out why or who gave the name featherstone so wen't with a different one. Another difficult one to find really starting to enjoy the research side of exploring. 

Got quite the shock when I turned up to what I thought was this remote location only to find about 60 cars parked along the road in front of it?!?! a nearby funeral sadly, but it meant the car didn't look out of place and I could park closer than I would have done otherwise.

History, can't really give any without revealing the location so will leave it out.

Lots changed from other peoples photos so may have had a few more visitors recently, anyway on to the photos, apologies for the IQ in the fisheye shots, It's a poor lens and I'll get a better one soon


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


Melancholy Manor by Scott H, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Mar 24, 2018)

Great looking place. One I'd love to see next time I'm north of the border.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 26, 2018)

Unusual lookin keys, good details, cool wellies, like this place a lot! Jockland is offering up sum rather glorious places lately!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks great..thanks for posting


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 27, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Unusual lookin keys,



Top one is your common Victorian and later period three 'latch plate' door lock key. The other is a safe key and the safe - very old and empty - went walkies a good while back I gather. Otherwise known as a 'guarded' key when invented, the form of the key was supposed to make picking the lock much more difficult - well it did with a single pick, but it did not offer much security to two picks in the hands of a skilled locksmith. (Locksmithing was an old family occupation)


----------



## Pricus (Mar 27, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Top one is your common Victorian and later period three 'latch plate' door lock key. The other is a safe key and the safe - very old and empty - went walkies a good while back I gather. Otherwise known as a 'guarded' key when invented, the form of the key was supposed to make picking the lock much more difficult - well it did with a single pick, but it did not offer much security to two picks in the hands of a skilled locksmith. (Locksmithing was an old family occupation)



Great info!


----------



## UrbexDNGSal (Aug 7, 2018)

Amazing place. Been researching for weeks trying to find this place. Completely get why locations aren’t given out when you see places like Carnsalloch being vandalised and set fire to. From now on I’ll be keeping locations private too. Been on google maps zooming in where I think it might be and still drawing a blank.


----------



## smiler (Aug 7, 2018)

Pricus said:


> Great info!



Yeah, two picks, two minutes, petermen ran in the family, had an impressive turn a speed too


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 7, 2018)

excellent place I too would love to see this but soo damn far away!
Whats that in pic 12, some sort of microscope?


----------



## Scaper (Oct 26, 2018)

Guys, all boarded up last week. Workmen were there yesterday too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 26, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Whats that in pic 12, some sort of microscope?



No; it is a Leitz Focomat 2c photographic enlarger for negative film. A rather expensive beast in its day - but was sturdy and produced great results; as did, and still does all Leica equipment. Mine will still produce superb 20x16 ins enlargements from fine grain/slow speed film negs. The enlarger is far to good for that cheap Kodak, wonder what cameras the photographer actually used?


----------



## Echo Seven (Oct 26, 2018)

I think the guy must have been right into photography. There was a large format enlarger in the loft and the Durst RCP20 print processor, I used to use one of them myself back in the day. Brought back memories.


----------

